# Ayé, zazap est à 2000 !



## Calamitintin

Hihi ce coup-ci j'ai pas attendu que tu sois à 2345 . Une petite tire pour fêter ça  ! (c'est trop bon ces petits machins-là  !).
Multisous
Cal


----------



## zazap

Merci Cal!
Tu pourras quand même me féliciter quand j'arriverai à 2345, hein?
Maintenant on va être obligé d'ouvrir des fils pour expliquer à nos amis c'est quoi, la tire sur la neige...En anglais, en français seulement, en espagnol, dans les discussions culturelles...
T'as visé juste avec ta tire, parce que ça fait des années que je vais pas au Québec l'hiver...
Merci Cal! (je me répète)
zazap


----------



## Trisia

Wow, perfect opportunity to express my feelings in public. Must... not... miss... it 

Zazap, I like your posts a whole lot, and my personal favourites are the ones on the EO , but my sheer admiration comes from reading the explanations that you provide on the Eng-Fr forum.
T'as un spectre des connaissances vraiment impressionnant, c'est tout à fait comme un arc-en-ciel!


----------



## zazap

Thanks Trisia. How can someone be as nice as you? Are you for real?  Intriguing...
Cette photo me rappelle mon coin de pays...Merci.
Tes compliments me font vraiment plaisir. 
Continue avec le français, eh?


----------



## Laztana

Zorionak zapzap !!!!

me encanta leer tus posts, me hacen pensar un montón , sigue así.

petons


----------



## zazap

Gracias Laztana. Claro, a mí también me hacen pensar mucho, y cuando no puedo más, consulto a mis colegas en el foro... Así me evito mucho dolor de cabeza, cosa que mola ya que tengo úlceras de estómago y no puedo tomar aspirina...
Un saludo para el norte, agur,
zazap.

(Traductorapoblesec, ¿no has notado algo?)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

¡I'm muy contenta de te dire how j'apprécie todos tes posts querrida Zazap! 

J'aime bien quand tu rappliques à la rescousse telle une Zorra des temps modernes quand on t'appelle ! 

 Garde-le en l'air ! (euh... quoi ? C'est pas ça la traduction de « keep it up? »  )


----------



## geve

Mais, euh, je veux savoir ce que c'est que la tire-euh !  Tant que je saurais pas, je féliciterais pas zazap, na !  Je zappe ton congrats 

Bon allez, féloches quand même, tu le mérites bien...


----------



## itka

*Elle zappe, elle zappe, d'un forum à l'autre, délivrant sans relâche, ici et là, ses réponses précises et éclairantes...
Bravo pour ces 2000 posts, Zazap ! Et bonne chance pour la suite !

Félicitations !
*


----------



## zazap

Karine: tu m'as démasquée... Mais je resterai quand même à ton service, rain or shine!

geve: écoute, tu sais pas ce que tu manques, je sais pas vraiment par quel bout prendre l'affaire. Je te conseille plutôt un voyage au Québec au mois d'avril, expédition cabane à sucre incluse!

itka: merci beaucoup et on continue de se croiser dans les forums!


----------



## Antpax

Felicitations!

Puisque el fil s´ha commencé en Français, je vais essayer de feliciter toi en ton idiom. Félicitacions pour tes 2.000 "perles de savoir" comme on dit en Espagnol y merci beacoup pour t´aide.

Un abrazo.

Ant

Hi ha beaucoup du temp que je ne escris rien en Français, j´espere que il n´y pas beaucoup de fautes.


----------



## zazap

Antpax!
C'est très mignon, ton cataçais, ou ton frantalan.
Tu as du talent... Tu devrais nous visiter dans les forums français plus souvent!!! Et merci à toi pour _ton_ aide.


----------



## Antpax

zazap said:


> Antpax!
> C'est très mignon, ton cataçais, ou ton frantalan.
> Tu as du talent... Tu devrais nous visiter dans les forums français plus souvent!!! Et merci à toi pour _ton_ aide.


 
Gracias Zazap, es verdad mi francés está influenciado por el catalán y viceversa, _estic una mica embolicat ._

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

*FELICIDADES ZAZAPITAS*​No he llegado tan tarde, eh?.

Gracias por toda tu sabiduría...qué barbaridad! es muchíiiiiiiiiiiisima y por dejarnos aprender de ella.

Muchos besos en tu postiversary! Una sonrisita, boca abajo, para ti. ​


----------



## zazap

No llegas nada tarde, k.
Si supiera tanto, no estaría preguntando TODO EL RATO (me darán una medalla un día) pero en fín, cada día sé un poco más (aunque si descontamos lo que se me va olvidando, no sé si salen las cuentas).
¡Gracias a tí por contestar a mis preguntas!


----------



## jonquiliser

*zazap*, majetona. entre flores de colores lo pasamos muy bien – y tú eres de lo más colourful del foro!  ? El premio ya te lo has ganado . Y –ya sé que esta frase se suele repetir mucho, pero es que es así- me encanta encontrarme contigo por aquí y tus posts son de lo mejor. Felicidades, gracias, todo eso. ¡En gran cantidad! 

(Oye y dile a tu úlcera que te deje en paz, no tiene derecho a molestarte )


----------



## zazap

Hey, jonquiliser!

Estaba medio preocupada, ya que habías medio desaparecido...

Por si no lo sabes todavía, reitero: el placer es todo mío.

Ah, he de decir que mi úlcera se está portando muy bien últimamente (menos mal, ya a mi edad...). Thanks for your concern.

Un beso muy fuerte para tí del Levante hasta Londres.


----------



## heidita

¡¡Hola Zapi!! Al final quedarán rebautizados todos los foreros amigos por mí.

Bueno, qué decir: ¡¡¡viva Valencia!!!

Un abrazo y tómate unas cañas, aquí tienes una pocas como le gustan a mi joya, ya que no puedes venir a nuestras "cañas" aquí en Madrid.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## zazap

¡Hola Heidita!
Olvidas una cosa importante: ¡aquí también hay cañas! (sin olvidarnos del mar, claro).
Gracias por tus felicitaciones, y tómate una caña a mi salud porfa.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona Zazap es fantàstic tenir-te per aquí.

Molts records.

RIU


----------



## chics

Ei, Zazap, moltes felicitats!
Sempre m'agrada trobar-te per aquí...


----------



## zazap

Gracies a vosaltres, RIU i chics .
El plaer es tot meu, i gracies al foro catalá m'entren ganes de millorar el meu valencià, que el tinc un poc abandonaet des de que estudie alemany...Molt malament, ja ho sé...A vore, a vore... 
Un beset per a vosaltres.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis un peu en retard to the party, pero tengo una buena razón. 
J'étais partie en escapade, à la recherche d'arcs-en-ciel. ​ 
Je suis passée par Montmorency et Niagara pour aller te cueillir 
un chrysathème une amaranthe et des Happy Roses (multilingues, comme toi)​ 
*Bravo Zazap. Keep up el bueno travail! *
*Bonne route et au plaisir de te croiser sur les forums. *​ 
PS: Moi je dis que la tire d'érable, c'est bien meilleur que la poutine de Ashton. **​


----------



## zazap

Wow, Nicole, quelle belle récolte d'arcs en ciel. J'espère pouvoir en voir quelques uns au BC cet été, sans oublier les étoiles filantes et les aurores boréales...
Merci pour toute ton aide j'apprécie énormément.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Zazap ,*

*he estat fora uns dies i, a més, la feina que m'ocupa ara fa que em passegi menys per WR. Així, no era conscient que ja havies arribat fins als 2.000! Que em perdones? Xiqueta, mooooooooooooltes gràcies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gràcies per ser tan simpàtica i bona companya i, sobretot, per posar un gra de sorra molt important en la difusió de la nostra cultura: una quebequesa que viu al País Valencià i el viu. Si tothom fos així d'obert i de receptiu, el món aniria molt millor *

*Molts petons/besets des del Principat .*

*Montse*​


----------



## zazap

Ja m'hi havía fixat, que no estaves molt per ací...Espere que estigues bé on estigues. Jo demá me'n vaig també...Desdejunaré en la teua querida Ciutat de Barcelona el divendres de matí i després correguent a l'aeroport d'El Prat...Quina sort, la que tinc! (Que no me'n vaig a treballar, que me'n vaig de vacances). Espere que se veiem per ací, encara que siga molt poquet... Fins prompte Montse!


----------



## fenixpollo

As one of the multitudes that have been zapped by your tolerance, intelligence and collaborative spirit, I can say I'm happy that you've contributed so much to the forum, and that I've been there for some of it.

Hope you stick around for another thousand. 

_Happy Postiversary, zazap._


----------



## zazap

Fenixpollo, what a very nice message you just wrote there. Really. I'm glad you think all that of my participation in the forums, because I do intend to stick around... Hi from Vancouver and thanks, zazap.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Zazap*, I thought you were québecoise! Please say hi to Vancouver and to that amazing Stanley Park, the totems and the Lion's Gate. I am specially attached to the Pacific North West, thought it's years since I last had the chance to be there.

And I thought you were on vacation? What are you doing in front of the computer???????? You're worse than me, sister!

Un beset molt fort, valencianeta


----------



## zazap

Isn't a québécoise allowed to go on holiday to Vancouver???
You're right, I shouldn't be on the computer so much, but I took my laptop on holiday with me, and there's wifi EVERYWHERE here...
Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

zazap said:


> Isn't a québécoise allowed to go on holiday to Vancouver???
> You're right, I shouldn't be on the computer so much, but I took my laptop on holiday with me, and there's wifi EVERYWHERE here...
> Salut!


 
This is really bad for your health. You get mad at me because I speak about soccer with other forum members and look at you... carrying your computer with you everywhere you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ai, ai, ai, que no ets a casa teua en València, que ets en el Canadà, amb totes aquelles muntanyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there wifi up in the mountains?????????


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Hala! In the mountains with wifi, while in the middle of London I have to walk for miles to get to an oasis with a drop of net...   Has made me reflect on the seriousness of my addiction, though...! Enjoy your holidays, zaps! (And you Traductora too, if you have any?! )


----------



## fuzzzylogix

hey zazap...
one good greeting deserves another...keep up the good work.


----------



## zazap

Thanks everybody. The truth is I still have to hand in a few translations even though I'm "on vacation" (trying to fool myself). So I hope you'll keep on helping me.  I will stop pestering you all with my questions next week, as I'll be off to the mountains for reals.


----------



## Trisia

Well have a really good time then 

I subscribe to Jonquilizer's complaint  (Well, I'm not even in London but anyway... wifi *everywhere*?)

Enjoy your well-deserved holiday and come back with lots of nice memories and plenty of energy for a thousand more colourful posts


----------



## Eugin

Zazap, if you take your laptop with you on holidays, then you are not on vacations really, as a real vacation should be.

So, as for now, I wish you good luck with your translations and then, next week, I hope you get to enjoy of a well deserved and enjoyable holiday !!!

You do a great job here, as well as the one you should do with your work, so you really must relax and have some good rest for a while, so that you come back to us with your batteries re-charged!!!! (Otherwise, you`ll arrive at your holidays like this )

Congrats, zazip!!


----------

